# Could it be love?



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I have been trying to integrate Pete the Modena (my latest rescue) from quarantine into the rest of the flock. Doing it gradually because he is so big, and very aggressive. 

On Pete's Sunday visit to the flock this weekend, I noticed shy little "Beaker" seemed to get visibly excited to see him. Beaker is a feral who is with me becuse she's missing part of her lower beak and cannot be released. I've been concerned about her because she needs a mate to help her preen. But she's shown no interest in my other unmated birds. In fact, I didn't even realize she was a she until this little spark between her and Pete.

Sure enough, it was not long before the two of them began what looks like the beginnings of courtship. He struts and coos, while she appears to hang on his every move. They circled each other in a sweet love dance for a good part of yesterday, but never got close enough to touch.

Unfortunately I had to take Petey back inside at the end of the day because he and the other cock birds are still not quite getting along. But I hope that this courtship will blossom into a real relationship. It would make me very happy to see them both have true love, even though they're an unlikely pair, lol!

Thanks for reading this...just wanted to share my happiness with people who understand the joys of "pigeon love" and such...My family is tired of hearing about these little sagas but they mean so much to me. I could spend an entire lifetime just watching my birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, seems like it's meant to be to me AND......WE will always listen, you know that, so............keep us informed about this budding romance.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm ALL EARS... ...or is that, "EYES??"  

Hugs and Scritches to them both!

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, I sure hope Pete and Beaker become mates - sounds like it would mean the world to both of them. Don't feel shy about talking about them with us - often we're the only ones who really care about pigeons - sadly. I do talk about ours to friends and family though and they ask about them.

Had some friends over New Year's day and the son had not seen our English Carrier "Lucas" so it was a real treat for me to show off not only Lucas but our other babies as well.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Karen, I sure hope Pete and Beaker become mates - sounds like it would mean the world to both of them. Don't feel shy about talking about them with us - often we're the only ones who really care about pigeons - sadly. I do talk about ours to friends and family though and they ask about them.
> 
> Had some friends over New Year's day and the son had not seen our English Carrier "Lucas" so it was a real treat for me to show off not only Lucas but our other babies as well.


Yea, it is fun to show off the birds. My family isn't too keen on them either. My Mom does ask every time she's here if I have any babies, cause she likes to look at them. We had some guys here today cutting down a couple of big ol' dead trees and I got one of our adult birds and one of the 8 day old babies to show to them. They thought they were pretty neat birds and of course, had never heard of racing pigeons.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*sigh* I do sooooo love a good romance - especially in the cold of winter. A great time to curl up and read a good post  

Too bad you couldn't video tape that courting dance - that would be fun to see! But your words did quite well too... so please do keep them coming


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dezirrae said:


> *sigh* I do sooooo love a good romance -


Me too!  I can't wait for an update.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love pigeon and other pet stories. So, please keep us updated.I am sure those two will be inseparable tomorrow.
pics, please?

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like a true romance to me.  Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks all for reading my ramble 
I will definitely post updates. Maybe even a video or photos if I can capture it adequately. Keeping fingers crossed for this budding little romance 

Yeah - my hubby is very tolerant of my stories and will even sit and watch the birds with me at times. But the rest of my family does not want to hear more than an occasional update. Not keen on pigeons to put it mildly. So I appreciate having you folks on this board to ramble to. (I love your pigeon stories too so keep them coming!!!)

I think this weekend Pete will move out to the aviary to stay. I've set up an extra nest box, low to the ground, in the hopes the 2 lovebirds will inhabit it. (can't recall if I mentioned but the parrot rescue who found pete clipped his flights so he's temporarily grounded...probably for the best right now given his size advantage, lol)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hope they develop into a contented pair 

Pete may well merge in better with the others if he's paired up,anyway. I've seen some of our macho males become quite laid back once they found a mate and were kept busy with nesting duties.

John


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Happy to hear of the romance. You might try bringing Beaker in to visit him while he finishes out his quarantine. It would solidify their bond.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Happy to hear of the romance. You might try bringing Beaker in to visit him while he finishes out his quarantine. It would solidify their bond.


Funny - we must have a psychic link because I just thought of that too! Took me until tonight to catch Beaker because she is so wiley...but...

I brought her up to Petey's lair tonight and much courting ensued. I am so thrilled with the developments I have witnessed this evening! Beaker hopped into Petey's bachelor-pad nestbox as if it were always meant to be hers. Much "ooo-ooo-ooo-woooo" ing from both of them, and bowing, sweeping, and dancing in circles...and this is the gesture that has me puzzled so I will ask about it:

Has anyone seen the male pigeon bow his head low, crouching, moaning and groaning like a sick moose, as the female pigeon STEPS all over his head and neck?? All of my mated pairs seem to do this when they are courting but I have never seen it mentioned anywhere else. 

Anyway - suffice it to say that they are getting on swimmingly. I have not seen them kissing or mating yet but there is a LOT of coo-ing and ooo-ing going on behind the closed door of my sewing room. Hopefully I can put them both in the aviary this weekend on a permanent basis, and Pete will be more interested in his matrimonial duties than in fighting. Whew! Another happy story of unlikely love between two rescue birds.

Pictures soon, I promise!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> Has anyone seen the male pigeon bow his head low, crouching, moaning and groaning like a sick moose, as the female pigeon STEPS all over his head and neck?? All of my mated pairs seem to do this when they are courting but I have never seen it mentioned anywhere else.



 Yep, all the time. Silly birds.........


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Yep, all the time. Silly birds.........


It sure is funny to see! Glad my silly birds are not the only ones who do this. I was starting to wonder if it was something in the water


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

*photo of Pete and Beaker*

This is the best photo of the "newlyweds" I could get before I put them out in the aviary with all of the others this weekend. Pete and Beaker are a lovely couple, however unlikely the pairing may seem. They chose each other and I can't argue with true love


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

_AN ADORABLE LOVING COUPLE INDEED!_


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful picture!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a handsome couple!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You know how us old folks  say, "oh to be young again" when we see a young couple in love? I think we should change that to say "oh, to be a pigeon in love"............seems a WHOLE lot less complicated!!  
They look perfectly happy to me. Good for them!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a lovely couple! I'm very happy for them  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> You know how us old folks  say, "oh to be young again" when we see a young couple in love? I think we should change that to say "oh, to be a pigeon in love"............seems a WHOLE lot less complicated!!
> They look perfectly happy to me. Good for them!


...us *old folks?...oh, to be young again??*

Mmmm, I must say that in my *70th year*...that statement simply does not *compute!* 

I'll let you know when I change my mind! ROFL

SURE WISH THE BEST TO THE HAPPY COUPLE!!

And remember, fellow PT family members, it's NEVER TOO LATE FOR *LOOOOVE!!*   

Hugs
Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad they are settling in so nicely together! Great color!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks all!
The happy couple is doing very well in the aviary. They're now working on choosing a nesting site.

Yes - "ahhhhh, to be a pigeon in love" is an apt statement. They are quite blissful - especially Pete who has been all by his lonesome in quarantine for awhile now. Now he has a wife, and a community of friends too


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

What an adorable photo! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

amoonswirl said:


> ...Has anyone seen the male pigeon bow his head low, crouching, moaning and groaning like a sick moose, as the female pigeon STEPS all over his head and neck?? All of my mated pairs seem to do this when they are courting but I have never seen it mentioned anywhere else. ...


Sometimes this will evolve into the female basically sitting on the male's head. My interpretation of this behavior is that the male is saying, "Look, wouldn't it be nice to have a baby to set on?" Most of the courting behavior seems to be mini-tests of whether a male would be a good parent:

The initial chase and follow - does he have good health and stamina?
Grooming - would he tenderly care for our babies?
Billing - would he keep the babies well fed?

I also have an odd couple - king pigeon and homer hen. They have been devoted mates for five years now. Best wishes to your pair!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

OH KAREN! Beaker looks sooo good! I didnt even recognize her! How is the eating with her? She still eats fine? And the toungue is fine too? Reti has a bird with NO lower beak and for some reason the toungue never dried out, i have one with a scissor beak, and the side of toungue is drying out.
I cant beluive how good beaker looks! For those of you that dont know, Beaker was a squeaker here in Chelsea, and i found her over the summer with a split bottom beak, i called Pidgey in a panic, and as i was looking at the bottom beak, half of it fell off in my hand, all the way to the "root," of the beak. She was a scrawny little thing back then, and she was always running around trying to break the other pigeons out of their cages! A trouble maker for sure! I had to put her on probation! 
Wow Karen, thanks sooo much for coming to the rescue of beaker, and i cant wait to come and see her, you, and all the other birds!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> OH KAREN! Beaker looks sooo good! I didnt even recognize her! How is the eating with her? She still eats fine? And the toungue is fine too? Reti has a bird with NO lower beak and for some reason the toungue never dried out, i have one with a scissor beak, and the side of toungue is drying out.
> I cant beluive how good beaker looks! For those of you that dont know, Beaker was a squeaker here in Chelsea, and i found her over the summer with a split bottom beak, i called Pidgey in a panic, and as i was looking at the bottom beak, half of it fell off in my hand, all the way to the "root," of the beak. She was a scrawny little thing back then, and she was always running around trying to break the other pigeons out of their cages! A trouble maker for sure! I had to put her on probation!
> Wow Karen, thanks sooo much for coming to the rescue of beaker, and i cant wait to come and see her, you, and all the other birds!


Hi Ms. Moxie,
Beaker seems to be doing very well indeed! 
So far, her tongue looks ok. And she eats fine. I was getting worried about her moulting though, because she had nobody to help her preen. But now she's got Petey! They really take care of each other. So glad that worked out the way it did.

Looking forward to your visit!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

TerriB said:


> Sometimes this will evolve into the female basically sitting on the male's head. My interpretation of this behavior is that the male is saying, "Look, wouldn't it be nice to have a baby to set on?" Most of the courting behavior seems to be mini-tests of whether a male would be a good parent:
> 
> The initial chase and follow - does he have good health and stamina?
> Grooming - would he tenderly care for our babies?
> ...



Terri, that's an interesting way to look at the courting behaviors...never thought of it that way. But it does make sense!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...what a cute couple. I'll be looking forward to updates.


----------

